# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Phaeton Intake Linkage Arms and More !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.

"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## notwise (Nov 17, 2016)

*Perfect solution*

Guys,

Just got the intake linkage arms two days ago and put them in last night. The right one on mine had broken at some time in the past - such a strange decision on VW's part to make a delrin part for that application.

The whole process took 10 minutes, mostly because it was tough to remove the remains of the old arms. 

I understand the theory of operation correctly, I was missing out on the higher end of the motor with the arm broken - I can definitely say that the car is more responsive at highway speeds now. 

This is a great solution to a common problem and it is really nice to see a company solve for it like this.

Scott


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

If you want to make some money, make some stuff for my Alfa Romeo 4C.. oil cap, cool cap,etc.. msg me..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm.  If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.

"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

GruvenParts.com_Preston said:


> "
> *Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *
> 
> GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A).
> ...


I fitted one of these last week, and it is a perfect replacement for the pos plastic pipe that VW originally put in there. My only regret is that I'll (hopefully) never see it again, since it's a really nice-looking item!


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, the Phaeton's linkage arms are one size only, right?


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL"


----------

